# Please help! What is bolt pattern of 2008 Jetta S 16" wheels????



## jayrife (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi I'm new to the site and new to owning a VW. My wife just purchased a 2008 Jetta S with 16" wheels on it. I am interested in changing the stock hub capped wheels to alloys. Just wondering what the bolt pattern is for these wheels. Thanks for the help!


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Please help! What is bolt pattern of 2008 Jetta S 16" wheels???? (jayrife)*

5x112


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

+1, the mkv's are going to be 5x112, it's the older mkiv's that are 5x100. Make sure you get the correct centerbore though, 57.1, or, if you go larger, make sure you get the correct hubcentric rings.


----------



## jayrife (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (VMRWheels)*

Thanks a lot for the info. Greatly appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jayrife (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Please help! What is bolt pattern of 2008 Jetta S 16" wheels???? (JDriver1.8t)*

Thanks for the info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

